# Best method to shipping a light household?



## Cyberspace Astronaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I found this forum after searching for an answer to the following problem. My wife and I are moving (back) to Hongkong from the Netherlands. We've lived in the Netherlands for a year when my wife (professional designer, Chinese Hongkongese) got tangled up in the bureaucratic hellhole that is called Immigration and Naturalisation Department. We decided Holland can suck it, and to move back to HK. 

We want to move our personal effects (bikes, books, clothes, children's toys, etc) but not our furniture, which is largely brand new IKEA stuff which I'm planning to sell and purchase again in HK (hooray for globalisation..!).

So I've figured out we need a container, but not the entire 20ft. Is there a way to use half a container? I've no idea where to start, since the export companies I've found only deal with entire containers. I'm not interested in purchasing 20ft container space and share it with someone else. 

Thanks in advance for your advice.

David

PS. When we first moved from HK to NL, we sent most of our stuff by boxes through standard mail (ship). HK Post is incredibly affordable: 20kg costed less than 400 HKD. In the Netherlands, however, TNT Post only offers Extreme Ultra Lightning Fast Shipping With A Cherry on Top™ for 110 EUROS per 20 kg. As far as I can tell, there is no snailmail version for sending 20 kg boxes, so sending is (AFAIK) not an option.


----------



## Cyberspace Astronaut (Oct 31, 2010)

I realised it's a more general question and posted it in the general discussion forum as well. I came back here to delete the thread, but it appears I'm unable to do so. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Cyberspace Astronaut said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I found this forum after searching for an answer to the following problem. My wife and I are moving (back) to Hongkong from the Netherlands. We've lived in the Netherlands for a year when my wife (professional designer, Chinese Hongkongese) got tangled up in the bureaucratic hellhole that is called Immigration and Naturalisation Department. We decided Holland can suck it, and to move back to HK.
> 
> ...



try getting ann international moving company such as pickfords or schenker etc. to give you a quote for moving your stuff. They will consolidate your load with others going at the same time. They will base the cost on what is called LFCL (less full container load)


----------

